# mosquito ice



## yobytram (Jan 27, 2006)

Drove by the south end, eastern shore, and across the causeway this morning at about 9 am. I did not see anyone on the ice. also neglected to bring the auger .. I was considering giving it a go on Tuesday morning. At the very least I will drill some holes and give a report. I did notice that the bait shop on the causeway was closed. So the question is where would the nearest place to buy minnows be?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Monty's on the other side of the causeway, sports shop in bristolville, and lakeside. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

It was less than 2" when I checked Thursday all over the lake.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

real curious you said the causeway bait shop was CLOSE??? never ever heard that before. ezbite know anything about this? I know its for sale .but never seen it closed .


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Pretty sure they close when the lake ices up and they reopen once there enough ice to fish. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Linda will reopen tomorrow. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

It was closed Thursday, but not shutdown. I'm sure she'll open like huntindoggie22 said.


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

reports from montys & lakeside is that people are on the bouy line and the south end by the dam on 4-5 in was wounderin if anyone on here was out and can give us sum feedback thanks bergy


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

6 guys were seen fishing off Walnut run this afternoon


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

2 guys off the causeway, 2 at the cemetery, and 8 at the 305 boat launch as of 4:30 pm


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## theishmaster (Jan 20, 2012)

Talk to a guy coming off of the ice at the state park 4 1/2 " down south. b line not safe


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

does anyone that was on skeeter have a thickness report thanks, berg
whats b line? bouy line , just came to me.


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Now we gotta hope the rain this weekend doesn't get rid of all the ice! Hope it leaves some even though it might not be safe at least we won't have to start making ice all over again!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I wasn't able to get to the lake today, but I did call the causeway bait shop and got no answer and the mailbox (phone) was full.


----------



## theishmaster (Jan 20, 2012)

Well I fished the south end off of 305 1- 6" walleye no other bites had 5" of good ice heard of a 13" walleye caught.


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

This weekend is gonna make us start all over again 2 inches of rain. This stinks!!!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Drove across the dam at around 4:45 and seen a bunch of ice guys out there.


----------



## Big Doug (Apr 29, 2011)

ranger487 said:


> Drove across the dam at around 4:45 and seen a bunch of ice guys out there.


I was out there til half hour after dark tonight. We have 6 inches in some places and 4.5 inches further out in 20 fow.

It is very good ice. Like walking on a road.

Marked a tun of fish but we could not connect. Used minners, WW, and Maggots. Nothing but read beauty's on the vexilar.

D


----------



## theishmaster (Jan 20, 2012)

3'' of ice off of 305 saw 1 guy out fishing think ill wait till next week.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

theishmaster said:


> 3'' of ice off of 305 saw 1 guy out fishing think ill wait till next week.


I'm thinking Wednesday will be the day for me, right after two consecutive FRIGID days. Let's just hope all this extra snow they're calling for gets blown off from the 20-30+mph wind they're also calling for.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

any new report on the north end . thinking of going thursday ,its a hour 1/2 drive , 

thanx for any help jim:F


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I was able to drive over the 305 dam and up past walnutrun today. The lake is iced over everywhere I looked. I even saw a blue shanty off imagination station. No thanks that wind made my hands numb just holding bionoculars for a few minutes looking at the lake. I might hit it Thursday.


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

I read it's 6" on icefishohio, they didn't give a location but I don't believe it. Anyone have reports from today? Considering hitting it early in the morning til about noon


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just came in. 9 eyes one crap. Ice was a good 6 inches of clear ice out in the middle and building. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Just came in. 9 eyes one crap. Ice was a good 6 inches of clear ice out in the middle and building.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Where were you out by and depth? Hell of a lot better than the dinks I got at portage lakes today!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Just came in. 9 eyes one crap. Ice was a good 6 inches of clear ice out in the middle and building.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How is shoreline ice.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

ezbite said:


> No thanks that wind made my hands numb just holding bionoculars for a few minutes looking at the lake.


Hahaha, I couldn't believe how QUICKLY the cold became STINGING PAIN to any exposed skin! Unreal! No way would I have fished today or yesterday, lol.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Off of 305 boat ramp in 13 ft of water out of the channel. Shoreline was thicker than in the middle. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Off of 305 boat ramp in 13 ft of water out of the channel. Shoreline was thicker than in the middle.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nice, vibes / minnows I'm assuming?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Jigging rapalas tipped with a minnow head 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Where at on skeeter north or south


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

305 is the south end...just look for tent city by the dam.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

5.5 inches off 305. Nothing hitting for me.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

well ill be up at the northend by the buoyline , about 900 am . has anyone been up there yet . 

thanx jim:G


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

jimbobber said:


> well ill be up at the northend by the buoyline , about 900 am . has anyone been up there yet .
> 
> thanx jim:G


I'll be there saturaday god willing, let me know how the ice is


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

CatchNrelease be careful out tere I'll be there to but 50 degrees 1-2" of rain....not looking good


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

On the bouey line not much going on how's the south end doing ?????


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm at 305, nothing going on for me, or anyone I've talked to.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Nothing going on at the south end either.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fished 305 yesterday. Marked plenty of fish but getting them to bite was the problem.. Only keeper I could come up with. Got 5 or 6 small ones as well. Actually came 6 ft off in 18 fow. Mark looked like a crappie and brought it up to him and he pounded it.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

